# Is anyone depressed watching the olympics?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Look how much we miss out on Lebron because our team freaking sucks!

With Team USA he gets to run up and down the court and dominate every inch of the court. With the Cavs, it's slowdown 1 on 5 ball.

Le Sigh.

And for the second point...should Lebron be our power forward? He seems to really excel at that position for Team USA. Like a point power forward. What would you call the position that Lebron plays? Mr. All-everywhere?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron playing with Team USA is like when he plays on the All-Star teams. He always excels when surrounded by great talent and his game doesn't take major hits despite being around other scorers, passers and defenders. So I'm happy to see James unleashed even if it's only for brief moments like the Olympics, World Championships, or All-Star weekend. It gives Cleveland a glimpse of what could be and I hope the pieces continue to gather around James.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

If you look at the Cavs roster the last few years it is apparent to all non_Cavs fans that LeBron could take any team into the playoffs and probably into the second round. As an outsider, I would have to give the Cavs a low grade for how they have surrounded LeBron. They have tried but look at all the people they have brought in since LeBron. 

It is a shame for the whole NBA that the Cavs can't surround LeBron with players who can speed up the pace of the game. On a fast break team LeBron would really shine for all to see.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I can't even imagine the numbers Lebron would put up in a fast paced offense. Frankly the only opportunities he gets in CLE are 1 man breaks he creates by himself..and despite that slow pace offense he STILL led the league in scoring at high efficiency. 

It is somewhat depressing to see how well he plays with talent, because we aren't getting any Howards/Bryants/Wade's in here anytime soon unless we luck out in the draft....maybe Hickson will pan out to be Elton Brand :biggrin:


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well Maurice Williams is easily the best guard Cleveland has had in a while and he is capable of bringing up the tempo, and he is also probably the best penetrator on the team other than lebron so I think he should be of good assistance. But other than that the entire team is basically lebron & shooters.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Which is a huge improvement from Lebron and a bunch of guys who can't shoot. Which is what the team was for the awhile.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need just one more good player (i.e. close to All-star calibre player) and we'll be set. We have nice roleplayers all over the court now with good defenders if necessary at every position. Just one more good offensive player and we'll see the offense blossom. If we resign West we can afford to go for either a good PF or SG to fit this profile.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What Cleveland needs most is someone who can pass the ball to lebron in transition.I've been saying this for a long time.Even if lebron is one on two in transition most of the time those guys are going to be guards who won't be able to stop him from getting to the rim.They should be looking to pass ahead at every oppurtunity.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mo is going to bring more than people expect to Cleveland. His scoring is going to become even more apparent, and he is going to move the ball with James wonderfully. Coach will make his defense shown. All they could really ask for now is someone in the paint who can score. Big Z isn't what he used to be.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Mo is going to bring more than people expect to Cleveland. His scoring is going to become even more apparent, and he is going to move the ball with James wonderfully. Coach will make his defense shown. All they could really ask for now is someone in the paint who can score. Big Z isn't what he used to be.


I agree, Maurice Williams is easily one of the more under-rated players in the league. He is an even better shooter than michael redd (shoots better in all 3 percentages) and is a great passer. Also why doesen't the nba focus more on getting some international big men e.g. that huge beast from Greece.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

If Mo is that great why did the Bucks trade him for essentially Luke Ridnour ??


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cager said:


> If Mo is that great why did the Bucks trade him for essentially Luke Ridnour ??


New vision of the team without him in it? Skiles with no love for Mo? Contract escape?

Ask narek or roux2dope, they'd probably have a good idea.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> Mo is going to bring more than people expect to Cleveland. His scoring is going to become even more apparent, and he is going to move the ball with James wonderfully. Coach will make his defense shown. All they could really ask for now is someone in the paint who can score. Big Z isn't what he used to be.


Totally agree. Mo's ability to shoot the ball will be huge, and he can create his own shot off the bounce when needed. 

To be a REAL contender we just need that scoring big man...gonna be tough to get even with the expirings. I can't even think of a quality big who will even be available at the deadline? Don't see any KG's or Gasol type situations out there right now. 

That's why I think Hickson's development will be important because he is basically a post scorer. He needs to pan out..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lebron should be a 4, not a 3, but it'd be hard to run the ball through him in the post when the rest of the offense is so stagnant. He could be a lot like Charles Barkley in the Cleveland offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron and Mike D'Antoni should for just one year be put together in Lebron's prime: that would be a joy to watch. Knowing D'Antoni screw the 4, he'd have Lebron playing the 5


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cager said:


> If Mo is that great why did the Bucks trade him for essentially Luke Ridnour ??


Ramone Sessions.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Years ago Paul Silas wanted the Cavs to trade Ilgauskas and somebody else for Baron Davis and Magloire; this would've been during either LeBron's first year or second year (don't remember which year Silas got dumped). Baron would have been the PERFECT runningmate for LeBron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

djtoneblaze said:


> Years ago Paul Silas wanted the Cavs to trade Ilgauskas and somebody else for Baron Davis and Magloire; this would've been during either LeBron's first year or second year (don't remember which year Silas got dumped). Baron would have been the PERFECT runningmate for LeBron.


This would have actually been possible too because the Cavs had all those expiring contracts coming off the books. They used it as cap space. 

That would have been an interesting lineup


----------

